# Impresora sola !!!! [en verdad]



## sjuan (Jul 17, 2011)

no se a ud, pero ami me parece algo fantastico, ese tipo con motores el sol y unas lupas de mucha potencia hace figuras en vidrio, figuras complejas y lo mas sorprendente es como esa lupa funde el vidrio de una manera eficaz y muy, muy rápida.

http://www.markuskayser.com/work/solar-sinter/


----------



## reactancia (Jul 28, 2011)

las lupas de mucha potencia que dices son lentes de fresnel yo tengo una que uso para proyecta el pc en la pared, y si la lente de fresnel es parecido a una lupa pero mucho mas potente yo encendi fuego con una lente de esas en 10 segundo

excelente aporte y saludos


----------



## sjuan (Jul 28, 2011)

reactancia dijo:


> las lupas de mucha potencia que dices son lentes de fresnel yo tengo una que uso para proyecta el pc en la pared, y si la lente de fresnel es parecido a una lupa pero mucho mas potente yo encendi fuego con una lente de esas en 10 segundo
> 
> excelente aporte y saludos



y donde se consiguen esas lentes, se sacan de algún lado como un proyector? y esta genial lo de proyectar el pc en la pared


----------



## reactancia (Jul 29, 2011)

pes ni tanto que genial es como tener el cine en casa.
te paso los manuales de como ahcerlo y donde comprar la lente por que veo que estas interesado ok.
link de compra de la lente: http://www.proyectormagico.com/
yo compre la lente blanda y ba perfecto.
link de como construirlo: 



para más informacion preguntame por que ya te digo que lo e echo i estoi muy contento con ello.

te abiso solo sirve para avitaciones completamente oscuras.

saludoss y suerte


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2011)

jjjajaaa que pagina mas trucha, falsa, estafa...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Muy linda aplicacion inteligente, en el primer post, de la simple concentracion en un punto focal de la luz solar, nunca lo hice, pero los que jugaban a quemar hormigas con un lente de aumento (lupa) entenderan perfectamente el video.

He visto en youtube, videos de una especie de antena parabolica hecha con cientos de espejito en las que todos concentraban el haz solar en un punto muy diminuto, derretian metales sin esfuerzo.

Lo del proyector magico, recuerdo mis 12 años jugando con una caja de carton (caja de zapatos) y una lupa grande... pasabamos horas  proyectando las fotos familiares en una pared, nos divertiamos mucho, son las primeras nociones de  óptica aplicada.

.-


----------



## sjuan (Jul 29, 2011)

si, se que es verdad lo de proyectar en la pared, pero por el momento no me interesa hacerlo con una pantalla de un pc, lo estoy haciendo con la pantalla de un celu, da menos resolución pero puedes desarmarla y retroiluminarla por detrás con un led de potencias y con eso te evitas 2 cosas, tener que ponerla en una habitación oscura y comprarte una lente grande la da la página y ademas es portati, pero igual gracias por la información. 

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 1, 2011)

reactancia dijo:


> pes ni tanto que genial es como tener el cine en casa.
> te paso los manuales de como ahcerlo y donde comprar la lente por que veo que estas interesado ok.
> link de compra de la lente: http://www.proyectormagico.com/
> yo compre la lente blanda y ba perfecto.
> ...



 y como invertiste la imagen?

yo construi una hace años pero puse un espejo o tambien se puede poner un inversor electronico ...

en cuanto a la calidad... pues deja mucho que desear... al ultimo compre un proyector y me quite de churradas y mega aparatos


----------



## reactancia (Ago 1, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> y como invertiste la imagen?



pues le coloque un espejo en angulo de 45º


----------



## maezca (Ago 1, 2011)

Funciona bien el proyector? el lente si o si se consigue por esa pagina?.. subi las fotos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 1, 2011)

> Funciona bien el proyector? el lente si o si se consigue por esa pagina?


si no tienes aprox 300usd para un proyector y tienes tiempo de jugar con eso... es excelente proyecto y no esperes algo como un sony, hp o canon... comparalo con proyectores de los 70's

el lente lo consigues en alguna tienda como officedepot (o algo similar en tu pais)


----------

